# Hawke wood stove insert



## Tashia Rubart (Feb 16, 2013)

I was hoping someone can tell me if I am suppose to use a fire grate in this stove. I can't find the answer by googling it. I keep buying them and they keep burning up. So I don't know what to do?   Any help will be greatly appreciated, Thank You.


----------



## KaptJaq (Feb 16, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of the firebox? Are the bottom and sides lined with firebrick? If the firebox is brick lined it probably does not use a grate.

If you keep burning the grates (how frequently do they burn out?) then it sounds like the stove is burning hot. Are there any cracks? Are the gaskets in good shape?

Pictures of the stove and the inside of the firebox will help. Hawke did make a catalytic version just before they folded, is this a cat insert? Any model plate visible?

The hawke stoves/inserts I have seen use a "wood dog". It is available from several online stove shops. See below...




(Click image for larger view)



KaptJaq


----------

